#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Arbeitsfähigkeit nach Knie-OP möglich? >

## Cozumel

Mir steht eine Knie-OP ins Haus. Betroffen sind Meniskus, ein Knorpelschaden und die Kniescheibe. 
Nach Aussage meines Orthopäden darf ich danach 6 Wochen nicht auftreten, danach langsam wieder belasten. 
Mein Wunsch wäre, auch während der 6 Wochen Nichtbelastung, arbeiten zu gehen. Sicherlich keine ganzen Tage, aber vielleicht 2 Vormittage. Der Orthopäde sagt, dass das möglich ist. 
Im privaten Umfeld sagt man mir jetzt, ich würde damit die Heilung verzögern bzw. dem Knie auch schaden. 
Hat jemand selber Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, ob ich da utopisches und/oder gesundheitsschädliches vorhabe oder ob ich das durchaus als realistisch ansehen kann? 
Es würde meine Vertretungszeit sehr vereinfachen, wenn ich zwischendurch ins Büro kommen könnte. 
Danke, wenn mir jemand antworten kann.  
Sonnige Grüße, Cozumel

----------


## AnD73

Ich wurde 2007 am linken Innenmeniskus operiert. Dabei habe ich meine 6 Wochen krank voll ausgeschöpft und bin zu Hause geblieben, und das, obwohl ich einen Büro-Job habe. Ich bin bestimmt kein Drückeberger, mein Knie hat zwar keine Schmerzen mehr verursacht, ich hatte aber noch eine geraume Zeit ein Druckgefühl im Knie, so als ob es noch angeschwollen sei. Ich konnte es nicht belasten in dieser Zeit. Selbst nachdem die 6 Wochen rum waren, bin ich noch mit einem Gehilfen (Unterarmstütze  :Smiley: ) unterwegs gewesen. 
Eine endoskopische OP hört sich immer gut an, wenn gesagt wird, dass sie micro-invasiv ist. Ich hatte mir nur eine Spinalanestesie geben lassen und hab dann auf dem Bildschirm bei der OP mit zugeguckt. Im Zusammenhang mit dem Gezerre am Bein habe ich eben doch mitbekommen, dass sie ganz schön im Knie gearbeitet haben. Es ist halt eine Operation. Und die braucht eine Zeit, bis sie verheilt ist. 
Ich würde mir wenigstens 2-3 Wochen absolut arbeitsfreie Wochen gönnen.

----------


## Cozumel

Hallo AnD73,  
danke für Deine Antwort. 
Zugucken werde ich auf gar keinen Fall. Möchte das weder sehen noch hören, was sich da tut. Der Orthopäde hatte mir das auch angeboten, aber darauf verzichte ich eindeutig.
Hat die Physiotherapie denn zwischendurch was zu Dir gesagt, dass Arbeiten keine gute Idee wäre?
Unabhängig davon, dass ich hier Aufgaben alleine erledige, die sonst keiner kann, befürchte ich, dass mir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt daheim. Und ich wäre nicht ganz raus aus dem Geschehen im Büro. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr antworten. 
Auf jeden Fall danke für Deine Zeit.  
Sonnige Grüße, Cozumel

----------


## josie

Hallo Cozumel!  

> Im privaten Umfeld sagt man mir jetzt, ich würde damit die Heilung verzögern bzw. dem Knie auch schaden.

 Ich würde dir zumindest die 1. Zeit davon abraten, vorallem deswegen, weil Du *ohne* Belastung laufen sollst, ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon öfters mit Gestützen unterwegs warst, aber das Risiko, daß Du unter Alltagsbelastung doch mal auf dein operiertes Bein belastest ist relativ groß und in so einem Fall könnte es schon sein, daß Du deiner Gesundheit schadest.
Wichtig ist, daß das Bein hochgelagert wird, daß das Knie abschwellen kann, daß Du regelmäßig deine Physiotherapie erhältst, je nachdem was Du machen darfst. 
Könntest Du evt well unaufschiebbare Dinge von zu Hause aus erledigen kannst, in Zeiten des Internets und des Computers dürfte das doch möglich sein und als Ansprechpartner könntest Du auch telefonisch zur Verfügung stehen. 
Ich bin selber schon 2x am Kreuzband operiert worden und durfte auch 6 Wochen nicht belasten, ich war auch  4 Wochen noch in AHB, da war an Arbeiten sowieso nicht zu denken, aber ich hätte ehrlich gesagt auch nicht das Bedürfnis gehabt.
Das Knie war dick und hat weh getan, außerdem ist es mit dem Sitzen so eine Sache, wenn man das Knie kaum beugen kann.
Mir hat schon die Einzel-KG jeden Tag gereicht, damit das dann mit der Beugung und Streckung vowärts ging. Deshalb solltest Du erstmal abwarten, wie es dir nach der OP geht, die Operateure versprechen immer sehr viel und meisten dauert alles länger, als wie die Prognose erstmal gewesen ist. 
Ich denke, Du solltest es von deinem körperl. Zustand abhängig machen und Du solltest dir reichlich Zeit lassen, ich denke so an 4 Wochen, bevor Du loslegst.
LG Josie

----------


## AnD73

Da war ich mit 2-3 Wochen ja noch gnädig  :Grin: . 
Aber im Ernst. Ich kann josie nur zustimmen. Lass dir Zeit. Du hast nur die zwei Kniee und wenn die hin sind, ist es mit dem Laufen nur noch eine Qual. 
Das mit dem Zugucken ist nicht jedermanns Sache, gebe ich ehrlich zu. Wer sich vor soetwas ekelt, sollte es auf jeden Fall lassen. Es gibt Mittel und Wege, dass man an der OP geistig nicht teilnehmen muss, auch ohne Vollnarkose. Für mich war es aber richtig, zuzugucken. Ich fand es recht interessant, wie so ein Knie von innen aussieht. Bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage zu Gesicht, vor allem nicht sein eigenes. 
Ich hatte 12 Physio-Einheiten. Nach 3 Wochen die erste, dann jede Woche 2. Nebenbei sollte ich Zuhause täglich eine halbe Stunde üben. Das Druckgefühl war aber auch nach der letzten Physio nicht vollständig weg und die Bewegungsfähigkeit zu ca. 80 % wieder hergestellt. Nach etwa 3 Monaten war das Druckgefühl vollständig weg. Ich habe dann noch weiter geübt und durch meinen Sport habe ich dann nach ca. einem halben Jahr wieder die volle Bewegungsfähigkeit zurück erlangt. 
In Punkto Arbeitsaufnahme hat die Physio nichts gesagt. Nach 6 Wochen hielt ich es für mich aber für o.K., dass ich wieder arbeiten gehen könnte. Zumal Treppensteigen auch ein Thema auf Arbeit ist. Und das war ca. 2-3 Monate nach der OP teilweise noch eine Qual, wegen der eingeschrängten Bewegungsfähigkeit. 
Die ganze Zeit über habe ich das Knie mit Traumaplant behandelt, um die Schwellung wegzubekommen und eine Entzündung zu vermeiden. Ließ dir mal die Beschreibung durch. Mir hat es gut getan, vor allem weil es auf pflanzlicher Basis hergestellt wird. Es hat fast keine Nebenwirungen. Das ist gut, weil ich bei Medikamenten immer auf meine Nieren achten muss.

----------

